# Moreton Is. (on hold).



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Fishbrain and I, along with yet to be confirmed, other members of the soon to be formalsied, 'East Coast Kayakfishing Club', are organising a weekend at Moreton Is. from friday 9th- Sunday 11th November. If anyone is interested in comming along for a weekend of kayakfishing , send me a PM with your name and phone number and ill contact you with more information. At this stage it looks like we will have 2 vehicles and a trailer(an extra trailer is availabe). No more than 4 people per vehicle, so if others have a 4x4 and would like to bring it over, fantastic! I've also organised for a mate with boat to come over for the weekend just to cover all bases. More details will be posted in the comming days/weeks. My thoughts at the moment are that all costs (excluding alcohol) will be split evenly amoung all who attend. A location for a campsite is also to be determined depending on the weather.

This weekend is only about 7 weeks away, but with xmas quickly approaching, it is probably as late in the year as we can make it.

My mobile number is.............0414868123, if anyone needs to contact me.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

G'day Gerard
I'm intrested and will send PM.

May I suggest camping at Comboyure Point, its within walking distance of Bulwer shops and the Combi trader landing area, so if you get more blokes than trucks you can easy do a walk on walk off.( a few of us did that early on this year). Plus there is good anchorage there in most summer conditions, and best of all the Bulwer drop offs are only 20 mtrs off thew beach  . There's also a track that takes you to Cape Moreton and Yellow Patch if the weather is kind and you want to go for a fish there.
There is Tangalooma as well but it does get crowded and it is a fair hike to any other fishing area's apart from the wrecks. Good anchorage though.
For you south of the brissie river boys Scarborough (where the Combie leaves from) is about half an hour extra driving from what it would be to the Moreton Venture at Fisher mans Island.

Any way just a few sugestions.

BTW all sites need to be pre booked and there usually only one vehical per site.....here's a link.. http://www.epa.qld.gov.au/parks_and_for ... formation/


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi al
I will love to come as i have a 4wd & willing to take it if it helps. i just need to know how much iM up 4 $s you or anyone else can contact me on
(0430424633) i am getting roof racks this week fingers X ed.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Thanks for the early response guys.

I think we need to have a "meeting" and discuss the finer details! I'll speak to Brad tomorrow, but at this stage maybe we should meet for a fish and then get together afterwards to confirm a few things. I'll put a post up, regarding our "meeting" in the next couple of days. At this stage ill aim for somewhere that is central to everyone and more than likely Saturday the 29th September or Sunday 28th, whichever gets the best response.

Should be a good trip, but due to bookings of barges and sites, etc., we will need definate numbers reasonably soon. No pressure, especially if anyone plans on doing a 'walk-on walk-off' trip, but we need an acurate account of costs and vehicles required.

more in a day or 2.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
I am in for the pre trip meeting. but mite i put in a 2nd location (bribie island surf side top end camping grounds) its a cheeper option less easyer to get 2. the fishing is not to bad as well.


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Gday Boggeyman. Thats a pretty good suggestion actually. A trip over to Moreton will probably be easier to organise once a few of us do a trial run a bit closer to home. Ive already got a spot booked on the barge for that weekend due to a previous trip cancellation, but I can easily move it to another date. Im happy to have a weekend at either destination.


----------



## boggeyman (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all
i was just thinking it can be any weekend. It will be better for those with less $s & even if people not have a 4wd it is just a short tirp from car park to camp site (transporting gear & yak's) i willing to do gear trip's so more can come.  we will have to have a fish together & chat more..


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Maybe after the shool holidays we could have a day trip to scout out a likely spot to camp, after an early morning paddle of course.

I wont re-book my barge booking until I make contact with everyone who showed interest.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

So is Moreton still on?
I'm still keen on the original date.
I'll be away from the 21-30 of sep, so let us know what you come up with. Which barge are you going over on Gerard? My preference is the Combie trader....but that might be because its only 10 mins away from me. :wink:


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Hi Paul.

i will call you today or tomorrow. At the moment the numbers seem to be dropping off, so i'll phone the guys who have expressed interest and see if we can get definate numbers. It may pay to think a weekender at Bribie first, just to be able to get a few interested in a Moreton trip later.


----------



## mentally-unsound (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm going to moreton from the 20th-26th Oct. 
It is costing me $160 return on the combie trader, for 2 adults.
$34.50 or something for vehicle month pass
$4.50 camp fee p/person a night
Base camp is at Blue Lagoon.
Thats a quick cost for my week. if that helps.

I will also have a new camera for my trip, so my detailed return post should help you all out


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Due to a shortage of definate attendee's for that particular weekend, we've had to put this trip on hold. Luckily I can re-book my barge pass, so when the club is officially up and running we will re-schedule for a date that suits better. Hopefully we can get over there prior to Xmas.


----------

